# Antec 900 vs Coolermaster CM 830 Stacker



## Computer_Freak (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok which is better.

I am leaning towards teh CM because im not a fan of Acrilic sides (retains heat for longer and my comp is not that neat inside (although i will try fix that))

Now i want something that i wont need to upgreade again, that has very good air flow and that looks good and has good cable management.

I read that you need long cables for the Antec.

Now can someone please list the pro's and con's?

*ANTEC 900*
Pros
Very good cooling
Price
Bottom PSU (gets cooler air)

Cons
Side panel (acrylic)
and no fan directly opposite CPU (If i have normal heatsink (not like the Zalman 9700) it helps a lot.
Small Interior
Bottom PSU (need longer cables?)
Very bad Cable management (reason why i dont want a acrylic window)

*Coolermaster CM 830*
Pros
Looks much nicer
Large workspace
No side window
Mesh sides (on mobo side helps cooling)
Many side fans incliding one directly opposite CPU HSF

Cons
Price ($65 more)

Now i pretty much answeres myself. But it would be nice to hear what people say.

Also can you put front fans on the CM 830 (if you remove DVD drive covers) or is there just that one front mount.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 24, 2008)

Your facts a little off there for sure! The supply in any case sees warm air blown out the back with it's own exhaust fan. Any fan on the bottom the supply is for intake while the 900 sees little clearance at the botton where the supply goes explaining why many simply flip it over to see the bottom vent or vent/intake fan facing upward.

The 900 here sees a 120mm case fan on the side cover since that has a snap into place pair of retainers and plastic pins rather then needing to put four fasteners on. The fan is optional while some cases come with 250mm fans on the non clear side cover.

As far as cables the routing around a good size full atx model board especially with round ide cables does get a little tight right behind where you would put the optical drives as well as the upper 3 HD drive cage with a 12v 120mm on the front of each of those. The front pair there as well as the rear 120 and large top fan all use the typical 4wire molex connector you would plug into an optical, ide, or Sata 1 type drive.

The 900 being a gaming case is geared for those who run larger supplies for ocing along with gaming and want the fans running at 12v full speed not 0-5v for continuous best air flow. The larger supplies also see the extra 12v power connectors and typically a longer harness to start off with.


----------



## just a noob (Feb 24, 2008)

i would have to say the antec nine hundred, i'm thinking of that because the current computer i have now overheats


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd go with the Antec 900, I can't imagine the cable managment being that hard, especially since the newer models come with two holes in the MOBO try already!


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 24, 2008)

thing is im also a bit of a noob at the building comps business (my first one)

Thing is my mormal case had the following temps in degrees celsius
CPU - 67 
Mobo - 35
Case - 37
Hdd - 45

Now with a 8cm rear exhaust fan and a 8cm input fan (blowing only on the CPU HSF (which reminds me, how do you clean one?)
CPU - 50
Mobo - 28
Case - 29
Hdd - 45

How much better will it get?
And i want it to be future proof? meaning can the Antec do BTX form factor?


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

Expect your CPU to be about 30c!

You can clean one with a can of compressed air...


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you considered the P182? It's a really nice case too.


----------



## tuxify (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll try to prove the A900 is better because I've never tried the stacker.



Computer_Freak said:


> *ANTEC 900*
> Pros
> Very good cooling - Amazing cooling (so many fans that come standard, plus the fans are very quiet on low)
> Price - Didn't buy this computer because of it's price
> ...



I dunno about the stacker, but I surley love the A900.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 24, 2008)

The stacker is an absolute great case.   It would merely come down to wich looks you like better really.    cooling wise, iirc they are really simmilair, both have plenty of space (well, the CM one has a bit more ^^ )

personally, I'd go with the Stacker to be honest.    I like the looks better than the 900.  
you can put 4 120mm fans on top of the motherboard in the side of the case, and the motherboard sist in a removable tray.  (so you can screw the motherboard in place, and simply slite the tray with the motherboard on it inside the case then.)

like said, the cases are quite simmilair, with the CM one beeing bigger (and a bit more feats).    both are good cases, so its up to what you like best


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 24, 2008)

What i mean there is no fan DIRECTLY opposite the CPU HSF is that exactly. With my comp now i dropped the temps by 15c just by blowing air DIRECTLY on the CPU HSF.

cool well i am using a stock Heatsink.

Depending on teh case ill get ill get a Zalman 9700 or a Thermaltake Blue Orb.

I think ill go Coolermaster (less modding, better cable management) and it can go BTX form factor (for the future)

For its price has anyone tried the Coolermaster CM 690?


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, there's a few people that have the CM 690, I was considering that or the Antec 900, before I got the Antec of course...

It's a really nice case!


----------



## taylormsj (Feb 24, 2008)

Its great, so cheap, realy big, the quality of it is nice, and its easy to mod


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 24, 2008)

The antec 900 is nice, but i see my next case being the Stacker 830 evolution, its huge! I would take out the big fan tray, and use cathodes so you can see the insides


----------



## fortyways (Feb 24, 2008)

I vote for the CoolerMaster.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 25, 2008)

The thing most notable about the 900 is flexibility not seen in other cases. Point in question namely the two hard drive bays you can unfasten with 4 thumb screws on each side and pull forward not only for removal but to allow a little more room for things like round ide cables depending on how you set drives up.

With one cage removed you then see six 5 1/4" bays instead of three. That comes in handy when you take one using the plastic reducer for seeing a floppy drive go in one the top bays there. Other cases will see a side mounted cage or simply a number of slots facing forward. 

A video review on the 900's flexibility can seen at  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7494970967421899506&hl=en-CA


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=17&id=3927

Perfect balance between Antec 900 and Coolermaster!!!!

I think i may have found my case

Just need to get another 4 in 3, and 2 120mm fans and im perfect.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 25, 2008)

I still think the Antec 900 is nicer


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 25, 2008)

well yeah.

Good thing is that i dont need my case now so.....

I can wait

When it comes ill see reviews and make my full decision


----------



## PC eye (Feb 26, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I still think the Antec 900 is nicer


 
One look at the model seen at the link and I have to agree. The model link may see a 120 front intake but where is it? hidden behind non vented or grilled front bay covers. The old type of full plastic seen there.

With the hard drives in the bottom drive cage the top 120 simply blows in straight at the board and other things. Plus besides the usb and eSata port as well as optional audio jacks on the top you also see a large 200mm fan plus a recessed utility type tray for something like a web cam or palm sized camcorder for downloading/uploading there.


----------



## fortyways (Feb 28, 2008)

PC eye said:


> One seen at the model seen at seen link and I have to see. The see link may see a 120 front see but where see it? saw behind non vented or grilled front bay seen covers. The saw seen old type of full plastic seen there.



It has the same mesh intakes as a lot of CoolerMaster cases, they just aren't as visible because it also has dust filters, something the 900 lacks.


----------



## fortyways (Feb 28, 2008)

Guys the 900 is best, it sees optional audio jacks and a tray on top.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 28, 2008)

fortyways said:


> It has the same mesh intakes as a lot of CoolerMaster cases, they just aren't as visible because it also has dust filters, something the 900 lacks.


 
Dust filters for the front twins would be nice instead of seeing the thin accumilation of dust over a period of time. Those give any case seeing a front intake fan the benefit there.


----------



## fortyways (Feb 28, 2008)

They did add the air filters to the Antec 1200, the same kind they use in the P1 series.

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/08/antec_cases_psus_comptex_2007/1

But it's not out yet.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 28, 2008)

The problem with adding filters on the 900 is appearance for the most part. Since the filters generally go in front of the fans on many cases that would see bluish white openings rather then the blue led glow. Behind the fans would need some way of holding them inplace on the Antec 120s themselves.


----------

